# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Marlin V 1.1 RC3

## beerdart

Anyone else upgrade?  I installed it today and I must say I love the improvements. It was a little different to setup but the added features are well worth it. The layout and work flow is improved and the verification is top notch. Thanks to all involved with the development.. 

Makerfarm i3 8" Itty bitty flex E3D auto retract hot ends, ABL

----------


## Roxy

There are still a few bugs that need to be squished...    But RC-3 is getting close!

----------


## cperiod

I installed it the other day. I've had a couple cases where the ABL servo didn't deploy completely, but otherwise it's been smooth.

----------


## ex-egll

Hi, I am thinking about running Marlin V 1.1 RC3 here (feel a need to play with software and not hardware for a change!!) Is it only:

Pins.h
config.h and 
configuration_adv.h

that need editing, or it there more to it than that?

----------


## cperiod

Unless you're running very nonstandardized hardware, Configuration.h is the only thing you need to mess with.

----------


## ex-egll

Thanks, I know I had to change pins.h to add the z-probe servo and Configuration_adv.h to relocate the extruder fan pin after I accidentally shorted the original one! I also changed the DEFAULT_STEPPER_DEACTIVE_TIME to accommodate ABL if the Z axis was set higher than usual.

Time to play.

----------


## cperiod

1.1 RC doesn't seem to have a problem with that stepper timeout glitch on a long z-axis move; try it without messing with DEFAULT_STEPPER_DEACTIVE_TIME.But yeah, I believe it's the same files for the other stuff.

----------


## dustmann

Does anyone know how to fix an issue with the "tune" setting?  After loading RC3, I can no longer tune settings mid-print from LCD.  If I click into the menu, click tune, and try to adjust say nozzle temperature, it goes into the flow adjustment screen (which I've never seen before), and I cannot escape it.

----------


## beerdart

Same problem here. Maybe report the problem on the git site.  


> Does anyone know how to fix an issue with the "tune" setting?  After loading RC3, I can no longer tune settings mid-print from LCD.  If I click into the menu, click tune, and try to adjust say nozzle temperature, it goes into the flow adjustment screen (which I've never seen before), and I cannot escape it.

----------


## Roxy

> Does anyone know how to fix an issue with the "tune" setting?  After loading RC3, I can no longer tune settings mid-print from LCD.  If I click into the menu, click tune, and try to adjust say nozzle temperature, it goes into the flow adjustment screen (which I've never seen before), and I cannot escape it.


That doesn't sound right.   My guess is there is some extra information needed.   But this stuff should be very intuitive and even if that is the case, it should be fixed.   Post a bug report here:

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Ma...3Aupdated-desc

If this is real...  Somebody will get it fixed ASAP.   And in fact, it may already be fixed in RCBugFix available here:

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/tree/RCBugFix

----------


## dustmann

Thanks Roxy, i looked into it and appears it's been reported several times and fixed in the RCbugfix release,but I cannot get that version to compile for some reason. I think I must have missed a comment somewhere. I'll have to spend a little more time with it this week.

----------


## Roxy

> Thanks Roxy, i looked into it and appears it's been reported several times and fixed in the RCbugfix release,but I cannot get that version to compile for some reason. I think I must have missed a comment somewhere. I'll have to spend a little more time with it this week.


Yeah...  Apparently...  It has been fixed for a while.   And it caused a lot of bug reports when the bug got introduced:

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/issues/3142

I think I would download RCBugFix and verify it compiles with no changes first.   And then I would start crossing my printer specific values over to it.   

It should compile clean if you just download it and compile it.

----------


## dustmann

Well it compiles just fine as downloaded, but when I change the motherboard to BOARD_RUMBA from the RAMPS, I get an error that I detail below.  After inspection of language.h it appears that RUMBA is missing a  #define DEFAULT_SOURCE_URL  command.  I double checked and the RC3 language.h is exactly the same, which I thought was strange.  I just copied a generic   #define DEFAULT_SOURCE_URL "https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin" in there and it compiled with no errors.



Arduino: 1.6.8 (Windows 10), Board: "Arduino/Genuino Mega or Mega 2560, ATmega2560 (Mega 2560)"
In file included from sketch\Marlin.h:20:0,
from sketch\Marlin_main.cpp:30:
sketch\Marlin_main.cpp: In function 'void gcode_M115()':
language.h:78: error: expected ')' before 'DEFAULT_SOURCE_URL'
#define SOURCE_CODE_URL DEFAULT_SOURCE_URL
^
sketch\Marlin_main.cpp:4351:3: note: in expansion of macro 'SERIAL_PROTOCOLPGM'
SERIAL_PROTOCOLPGM(MSG_M115_REPORT);
^
sketch\language.h:122:112: note: in expansion of macro 'SOURCE_CODE_URL'
#define MSG_M115_REPORT                     "FIRMWARE_NAME:Marlin " DETAILED_BUILD_VERSION " SOURCE_CODE_URL:" SOURCE_CODE_URL " PROTOCOL_VERSION:" PROTOCOL_VERSION " MACHINE_TYPE:" MACHINE_NAME " EXTRUDER_COUNT:" STRINGIFY(EXTRUDERS) " UUID:" MACHINE_UUID "\n"
^
sketch\Marlin_main.cpp:4351:22: note: in expansion of macro 'MSG_M115_REPORT'
SERIAL_PROTOCOLPGM(MSG_M115_REPORT);
^
exit status 1
expected ')' before 'DEFAULT_SOURCE_URL'

----------


## dustmann

I confirmed tonight the bugfix firmware does resolve the issue after adding the language.h change.  Now I'm back in business!  :Cool:

----------


## jackal24

> Makerfarm i3 8" Itty bitty flex E3D auto retract hot ends, ABL


What do you mean by auto retract hot ends? Does one of them move out of the way when you are using the other?

----------


## beerdart

Yes....... 


> What do you mean by auto retract hot ends? Does one of them move out of the way when you are using the other?

----------


## beerdart

http://vid113.photobucket.com/albums...ps4kbwfn1m.mp4

----------


## Roxy

That is cool!   Do you have to do something to prime the hot end after it expands and is in position to use it?

----------


## beerdart

Normal retraction works fine. 


> That is cool!   Do you have to do something to prime the hot end after it expands and is in position to use it?

----------


## cub22908

Where is there any info on the retracting hot ends or is it your own design?  That would be a great feature!  I built an itty bitty double but couldn't get things level enough to work well, one hot end would always drag through material from the other.  I removed it until I have more time to learn to set it up.  Retract would be the perfect solution.

----------


## beerdart

Its my own design loosely based off.  http://www.dglass3d.com/hotends/

Mine uses E3DV6 and extended groove mount and brass bushing.

----------


## cub22908

Thanks for the info.

----------


## adamfilip

Marlin 1.1 RC4 was just released.

----------


## scalci

Hi, Everyone what is the best way to upgrade to keep your configuration?

----------


## Roxy

> Hi, Everyone what is the best way to upgrade to keep your configuration?


One way that works well for me is ExamDiff Pro.   It lets you compare two directories and shows you which files have changed.   You double click on a file in the list and it gives you a very easy to understand Visual Diff of the two files.   You just go from one difference to the next and decide if you want to keep the old values or the new ones.

There is a trial version of the program.    Also, NotePad++ at https://notepad-plus-plus.org/ has visual diff plug ins that work very well.   You can do the same thing with it.

----------


## scalci

Roxy, thank you, I will look at this now...  :Smile:  my line in South Africa is a bit slow, so should have it soon...

----------


## adamfilip

Using a comparison app does make it easier. but I do it was possible to have marlin be able to just keep the config file and swap out all the other files when doing an upgrade.
I realize this makes it difficult when you are changing variable names for features / settings

----------


## scalci

I did mine but screwed somewhere up  :Frown: 

I am now going through line n line....

Is there a way to get the current config from the Arduino?

----------


## printbus

> Is there a way to get the current config from the Arduino?


No.  The Arduino flash memory only contains the compiled, executable machine code.

EDIT: My response assumes what you are looking for is the ability to extract out the configuration files that feed into the firmware build.  That's not possible.  But in addition to what Roxy subsequently suggests, you can also get at many configuration settings via the MakerFarm LCD, but you'll need to know how to correlate those LCD values to entries in the configuration files.

----------


## Roxy

> I did mine but screwed somewhere up 
> 
> I am now going through line n line....
> 
> Is there a way to get the current config from the Arduino?


It depends on how old of a Marlin you have.  But if you have a recent version, you can boot up the printer and it will print out (to a connected PronterFace console) almost all of the settings.    And similarly, you can do a M503 to get much of that same stuff printed out.

----------


## scalci

I did the RC upgrade today  :Smile:  works as the prevois version. Where can I read up on the changes?

----------


## Roxy

You can look at the Git Log of all the pull requests that have been merged into main branch of the tree.   The full commit history is there.

----------

